# Palabras clave, alternativas a usar para encontrar tus keywords



## Fuego azul (7 Oct 2013)

Keyword Research Cazando Palabras Clave en SEO

De lo mejorcito que he visto, como analizar keywords ahora


----------



## luismarple (7 Oct 2013)

Yo me conformaría con que me devuelvan el keyword tool de google.


----------



## Fuego azul (7 Oct 2013)

luismarple dijo:


> Yo me conformaría con que me devuelvan el keyword tool de google.



Acaban de poner en marcha pinguin 2.1, esta haciendo escabechinas en muchas webs, menudo google dance hay ahora.

Han jodido las keywords y estan jodiendo los enlaces de baja calidad, hay webs con miles de enlaces dudosos en el punto de mira, aunque los chicos de google dicen que solo afecta al 1% de las web menuda escabechina meten con la nueva actualización del algoritmo.

Todos los enlaces que tengas dudoso, quitalos, en proximas actualizaciones barren los pocos que se salven.

Hay que usar el disavow en muchas, sino no salen en la vida

https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/2648487?hl=es

Vamos, palabrita de scout que no vas a pufear mas los ranking, temporadita en la nevera de Matt que es peor que la de Calopez ::

Pd: Matt no tiene shemales, tiene negratas con mandigos


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Oct 2013)

La verdad es que l estamos haciendo el trabajo a google. Os dejo esta herramienta, Link Research Tools son un conjunto de herramientas SEO que funcionan en línea y que han sido creadas por Christoph C. Cemper y su equipo. Las herramientas son realmente caras (están enfocadas a grandes empresas), pero también podemos aprovechar el trial/prueba gratis que ofrecen para aprovecharnos del potencial de algunos de sus componentes. 
FREE TRIAL for LinkResearchTools

La que hoy nos interesa es la primera: Link Detox. En la versión de prueba sólo podremos usarla una vez para realizar un único análisis, así que si deseas realizar varios análisis de tus webs o de las webs de la competencia, tendrás que comprar la licencia o crearte varias cuentas trial para cada análisis. 

Luego dichos enlaces meterlos en la herramienta que comenta Fuego Azul


----------



## Fuego azul (7 Oct 2013)

Polux dijo:


> La verdad es que l estamos haciendo el trabajo a google. Os dejo esta herramienta, Link Research Tools son un conjunto de herramientas SEO que funcionan en línea y que han sido creadas por Christoph C. Cemper y su equipo. Las herramientas son realmente caras (están enfocadas a grandes empresas), pero también podemos aprovechar el trial/prueba gratis que ofrecen para aprovecharnos del potencial de algunos de sus componentes.
> FREE TRIAL for LinkResearchTools
> 
> La que hoy nos interesa es la primera: Link Detox. En la versión de prueba sólo podremos usarla una vez para realizar un único análisis, así que si deseas realizar varios análisis de tus webs o de las webs de la competencia, tendrás que comprar la licencia o crearte varias cuentas trial para cada análisis.
> ...



Jodo que precios, hamijo, eso es para grandes empresas


----------



## Dr Polux (7 Oct 2013)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Jodo que precios, hamijo, eso es para grandes empresas



El de 99 euros puede funcionar bien,sabiendo que si quitas los enlaces malignos, subirias en SEO (al menos se supone eso). Yo tengo la cuenta de un amigo y es que la polla, ya que te saca un egg de enlaces

Pasame por PM tiu la web tuya del proyecto principal y te envio el informe, que tengo un hueco para rastrear


----------



## Fuego azul (7 Oct 2013)

Polux dijo:


> El de 99 euros puede funcionar bien,sabiendo que si quitas los enlaces malignos, subirias en SEO (al menos se supone eso). Yo tengo la cuenta de un amigo y es que la polla, ya que te saca un egg de enlaces
> 
> Pasame por PM tiu la web tuya del proyecto principal y te envio el informe, que tengo un hueco para rastrear



A ver que me dices


----------



## Fuego azul (7 Oct 2013)

En comodos links, para no currar mucho

Javier Gosende: Herramientas para investigar palabras clave. Congreso SEOparaSEOs 2013 | Solomarketing | Blog de Marketing online, Social Media Marketing y SEO


----------

